
Why Patriot Missiles Weren't Protecting Troops in Iraq and Why They Still Aren't - vinnyglennon
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/32025/heres-why-no-patriot-missiles-were-protecting-us-troops-in-iraq-and-why-they-still-arent
======
nimbius
Somewhat unrelated but interesting...in the article it states the US is
supplying Iraq with F-16 fighter jets? Do the Iraqis know this is a 40 year
old fighter jet? The Pentagon’s fourth-generation fighter fleet no longer
enjoys a massive technological advantage as they did in years past.

For around the same price you could pick up a faster, newer, more capable
Mutiroll SU30 with thrust vectoring and half a chance to evade phased array
anti aircraft missile defense. Im guessing perhaps the bidding process in Iraq
wasnt exactly as open as it could be.

